# Angeln in Frankreich (schonzeiten)?!



## Powermilz (28. Februar 2011)

Hi

Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen, da die Regelung der Franzosen doch sehr verwirrend ist. #q#q

Die Schonzeit für Forellen ist ja bald vorbei, aber die Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander ist noch bis Mai. 

In Kategorie 1 darf ich da auf Hecht, Zander, Barsch angeln wen die Schonzeit für Forellen vorüber ist ? 
Zb. lac de Kruth.

mit was darf ich angeln?
Köfi? Gufi? Wobbler?#c

Währe nett wenn ihr ein wenig licht ins dunkle bringen würdet

MfG Benny


----------



## Powermilz (3. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich (schonzeiten)?!*

kann mir keiner helfen?
an wem ich mich wenden kann um weitere infos
zu bekommen?


MfG Benny


----------



## erT (3. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich (schonzeiten)?!*

Da ich momentan auch auf Informationssuche bin, hab ich folgenden Link zur Hand:

http://www.elsass-netz.de/173/Aktiv-Urlaub/Angeln-Angelsport-Angelreviere.html

es ist nicht viel, aber etwas.


----------



## west1 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich (schonzeiten)?!*



Powermilz schrieb:


> an wem ich mich wenden kann um weitere infos
> zu bekommen?
> 
> 
> MfG Benny


Die werdens wohl am besten wissen.
http://www.peche68.fr/fr/contact.html
Telefon von Deutschland 00333 89 60 64 74


----------



## Powermilz (3. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich (schonzeiten)?!*

Danke für euere antworten
@erT der link ist sehr informativ aber leider nicht auf den neusten stand
und die schonzeiten sind nicht in kategorie 1 und 2 unterteilt

@west1 werde gleich morgen früh anrufen...hoffentlich spricht  da jemand deutsch^^

MfG benny


----------



## Honeyball (4. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich (schonzeiten)?!*

Parlehwust Du denn kein Fronzähs ???:q:q:q


----------



## Powermilz (4. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich (schonzeiten)?!*

hallo ihr da xD

@Honeyball nein nicht wirklich xD

@all  hab ihn erfahrung gezogen das der lac de Kruth am 22april für angler geöffnet wird...bzw schonzeit von hecht und zander konnte sie mir nicht genau beantworten aber sie denkt schon^^

MfG Benny


----------



## erT (4. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich (schonzeiten)?!*



Powermilz schrieb:


> @erT der link ist sehr informativ aber leider nicht auf den neusten stand
> und die schonzeiten sind nicht in kategorie 1 und 2 unterteilt



Dann würde mich der neueste Stand natürlich auch sehr interessieren


----------



## west1 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich (schonzeiten)?!*



erT schrieb:


> Dann würde mich der neueste Stand natürlich auch sehr interessieren



Einfach auf der Karte deine bevorzugte Region anklicken und schon bekommst du Informationen über die Region.

http://www.federationpeche.fr/infos_dept.php


----------



## erT (4. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich (schonzeiten)?!*

Ah, vielen Dank. Die haben sich ja richtig Mühe gegeben 
Ist allerdings ein ganz schönes Gewurschtel, da die Richtigen Flecken zu finden.
Und das Französisch hakt leider ordentlich 
Aber man hat ja Google:

"Die Leitungen müssen auf Stangen montiert werden und Haken mit zwei oder drei künstlichen Fliegen oder weniger ausgestattet. Sie sollten in der Nähe des Fischers" 


Auf gehts...


----------



## west1 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich (schonzeiten)?!*



erT schrieb:


> Die haben sich ja richtig Mühe gegeben


France, terre de pecheurs


----------



## Ravenclaw (6. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich (schonzeiten)?!*

Also in Lauterbourg gelten ähnliche Zeiten. 

2. Kategorie öffentlich

darf prinzipell das ganze Jahr beangelt werden

2. Kategorie privat 

Angeln das ganze Jahr, kein Hecht und Zanderfang vom 01.02. bis 30.04. 

Hier gibt es noch eingeschränkte Gewässer, die dann z.B. nur vom 04.06. bis zum 31.01. beangelt weren sollen/dürfen.

Die 1. Kategorie (Fließgewässer oberer Güte) werden am 12.03. eröffnet. 

Danke die Regelungen lassens ich grob auch auf andere Bereiche übersetzen lassen.


----------

